# رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السابع ( برج تايبيه )



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*
**
 رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السابع ( برج تايبيه )**

_________________________________


 









تايبيه 101(بالإنجليزية: Taipei 101) كما يعرف أيضا باسم مركز تايبيه المالي " Taipei Financial Center" ناطحة سحاب ومعلم بارز تقع في حي شينيي، تايبيه، تايوان. المبنى صممه c.y وشركائه، وشركة KTRT  في مشروع مشترك بينهما، المبنى كان يعتبر بين عامي 2004 و 2010 أطول ناطحة  سحاب أنجزت وفقا لمجلس المباني الشاهقة والمساكن الحضرية. وتم إعطاء برج  تايبيه 101 وصف واحد من عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة (وفقا لمجلة نيوزويك، 2006)، وعجائب الدنيا السبع للهندسة (قناة ديسكفري، 2005).



*
*



*
*












يتضمن البناء 101طابق فوق الأرض و 5 أسفلها، بأسلوب يجمع بين الأوروبي الحديث و الآسيوي التقليدي، وهي مصممة لتحمل الزلازل و الأعاصير، وتحتوي على مركز للتسوق والمئات من محلات الأزياء و النوادي و المطاعم، كما تعتبر الألعاب النارية التي يطلقها البرج في رأس السنة بارزة جدا، حيث تنقلها العديد من القنوات التلفزيونية وتم اقتباس البرج في عدة أفلام و أنمي و كتب.




*
*







**







اسم المبنى يعكس الموقع الذي تتواجد فيه في تايبيه وهو الحي التجاري الدولي، إضافة للرقم البريدي 111 وعدد طوابقه. تايبي 101 تملكها المركز المالي لتايبيه وتديرها المؤسسة الدولية للتقسيم الحضري والعقارات التي يوجد مقرها الرئيسي في مدينة شيكاغو. ارتفاع مبنى تايبي 101 تم تجاوزه في21 يوليو2007من طرف برج دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة,  التي وصل عدد طوابقها إلى 141 طابق، وقد بدأ تايبي 101 في المنافسة من  الآن حيث تم بناء الطابق رقم 102، ولذلك يناديه البعض بتايبي 102.



**








**







**








**








**








**








**








**








**



*












​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆



القادم


رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثامن ( برج ويليس )
_________________________________


*



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

اية يا عم الحلاوة دي 
برج في منتهى الجمال


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية يا عم الحلاوة دي
> برج في منتهى الجمال




شكراً يا بيسو


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ايه الجمال ده
شكرا على الصور والمعلومات القيمة ياكيمو​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ايه الجمال ده
> شكرا على الصور والمعلومات القيمة ياكيمو​*



شكراً ليك انت يا مايك علي المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

فظييييييييييييييييييييييييع بجد
شكله يجنن

موضضوع رائع ومعلومات جميله ياكيمو
تسلم ايديك
ومنظرين منك المزيد
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فظييييييييييييييييييييييييع بجد
> شكله يجنن
> 
> موضضوع رائع ومعلومات جميله ياكيمو
> ...



ربنا ميحرمنيش من تشجيعك ليا

شكراً يا بتول  ء,,ء نورتي الموضوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> تسلم ايدك


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

رهيب بصراحه 
شكله حلو اوى 
ميرسى كيمو للمعلومات الجميله والصور الحلوه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً اختي مارﯾامارﯾا علي التقييم الرائع​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> رهيب بصراحه
> شكله حلو اوى
> ميرسى كيمو للمعلومات الجميله والصور الحلوه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك



شكراً اختي ماريا .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات مهمة 
جزيل الشكر لمجهودك القيم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزا فكري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

وااااو تصميم روعه فوق الخيال
نفسنا التصميمات دي نشوفها في مصر 
ليه لأ يعني
شكرا ياكيمو رحله ممتعه
ومستنيين باقي الرحلات​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> موضوع رائع ومعلومات مهمة
> جزيل الشكر لمجهودك القيم
> ربنا يباركك





 :01F577~130: :01F577~130:


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> وااااو تصميم روعه فوق الخيال
> نفسنا التصميمات دي نشوفها في مصر
> ليه لأ يعني
> شكرا ياكيمو رحله ممتعه
> ومستنيين باقي الرحلات​



قولي يا رب


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*بجد برج منظره تحفه 
مجهود رائع منك يا كيمو 
مش عارفة بتجيب الحاجات دى منين 
تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بجد برج منظره تحفه
> مجهود رائع منك يا كيمو
> مش عارفة بتجيب الحاجات دى منين
> تسلم ايدك *​



اقولك تجيبي المعلومات ديه منين

الاول ادخل علي عمي جوجل

و بعدين ادخل علي خلتي ويكيبيديا

و اجيب الي انا عايزه​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وصور جميلة جداً وبديعة *​* شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الطيب*​* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *​*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *​*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *​*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *​*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*​*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​
*وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *​* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وصور جميلة جداً وبديعة *​* شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الطيب*​* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *​*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *​*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *​*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *​*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*​*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​
> *وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *​* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​



شكراً اخي الحبيب الكرمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك

كل سنة و انت بخير و سلام


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشاهد رائعة *

*ومعلومات قيمة *

*شكرًا لتعب محبتك* 

.


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

روووعة يا كيمو بجد
رحلة جميلة اووووي
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2013)

فى منتهى الجمال


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

فعلا تحفة فنيه معماريه 
الرب يباركك اخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## اليعازر (22 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع، ومجهود تشكر عليه
تابعت معظم السلسلة واستمتعت بما قرأت وشاهدت
ربنا يبارك تعبك.
.


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكراً للتقييمات الجميلة   fredyyy،  النهيسى،  ++ MADOOO ++،  اليعازر،

*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *مشاهد رائعة *
> 
> *ومعلومات قيمة *
> 
> ...




شكراً استاذي فريدي 

نورت الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> روووعة يا كيمو بجد
> رحلة جميلة اووووي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك




شكراً يا ميرا

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال




شكراً استاذي الحبيب النهيسي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> فعلا تحفة فنيه معماريه
> الرب يباركك اخي على مجهودك الرائع




ايوة بقي يا استاذ هشام عايزين تعليقك علي المبنا بما انك مهندس

لو وحش نغيره .. عادي ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> موضوع رائع، ومجهود تشكر عليه
> تابعت معظم السلسلة واستمتعت بما قرأت وشاهدت
> ربنا يبارك تعبك.
> .




نورت جميع المواضيع استاذي الغالي اليعازر

ربنا يبارك حياتك دائماً


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً  *soul & life* علي التقييم

نورتي يا نيفو​


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2013)

رحلة جميلة
تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> رحلة جميلة
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك خدمتك​



شكراً كلدانية

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً نادو للتقييم


----------

